
Full Stack Engineer Wanted for ECommerce Solution - r_jacobs17
THE ROLE
We are hiring engineers to help us build out our existing product and app integrations. 
Your role will be to work with our Lead Engineer to improve the current customer dashboard, build out app integrations with eCommerce platforms and marketplaces, as well as fix the backlog of issues.
TECH SKILLS REQUIRED
AngularJS (v1.5)
Bootstrap
LESS
Socket.io
Gulp
REST API interactions<p>QUALITIES 
You are a full-stack generalist with deep experience building web applications.
Comfortable working with everything from CSS and CoffeeScript to databases and API design.
Excited to move fast and know how to prioritise and make critical decisions.
Unafraid to own your mistakes and directly support users.
Passionate beyond just being an engineer
Knowledgeable enough about how the web works to decide implementation tradeoffs correctly.
Have exceptional communication skills to convey complex ideas to non-technical people<p>A PLUS IF….
You have started something on your own before; a startup, an open-source project, something else.
You have experience with Computer Vision &#x2F; Machine Learning &#x2F; Artificial Intelligence<p>Experience scaling engineering teams<p>HOW TO APPLY
We are not big on resumes so please make sure you&#x27;ve done some research about us and signed up to try the product at pixc.com. Then, email your details to holly@pixc.com … and include the following...
- Why you find Pixc interesting; 
- Why you&#x27;d be a good fit; 
- Which eCommerce technology do you admire and why<p>Salary based on experience.
======
brudgers
Job solicitations are probably better suited for the monthly "whoishiring"
threads. They are automatically posted 11AM Eastern time the first weekday of
each month. The next one will be Thursday, June 1

